# Impression Wifi : "L'imprimante ne répond pas"



## aurelien0705 (15 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de changer de box et de fournisseur (anciennement Free, maintenant Numéricable).

J'ai une imprimante HP Photosmart C6300 series qui était connectée en wifi et avec laquelle j'imprimais donc sans fil sans problème lorsque j'étais chez Free.

Suite à mon changement, j'ai donc reconnecté mon imprimante à mon nouveau réseau. Elle m'a imprimé une page de diagnostic réseau me confirmant que tout marchait et qu'elle était bien connectée à mon nouveau réseau.

Je la détecte donc bien depuis mon Mac, je l'ai même réinstallé via les préférences systèmes > imprimantes et scanners >... 

Mais, au moment où l'impression de mon doc est lancée, le gestionnaire d'impression me dit que "l'imprimante ne répond pas" après avoir pourtant affiché "impression page 1 100%..." sans jamais rien imprimé.

J'ai pu imprimer par USb mais j'aimerais savoir comment résoudre mon problème... Avez-vous des idées ?

Merci bien !


----------



## lomax16 (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Ta nouvelle box ne bloquerait-elle- pas l'accès réseau à l'imprimante ? Ne faut-il pas autoriser l'imprimante sur ta box ?


----------



## aurelien0705 (16 Novembre 2012)

Je suis allé sur la page Modem de ma Box.

Il n'y aucune restriction.

Elle est bien connectée au réseau, son adresse ip apparaît dans la liste des appareils connectés.

Je l'ai bien ajouté à mes imprimantes dans les préférences systèmes, elle se configure etc. mais le problème est réellement au moment de l'impression puisqu'elle n'aboutit pas au plutôt elle abouti à un "l'imprimante ne répond pas"...

Help ;-)


----------



## bricbroc (16 Novembre 2012)

Et si tu interroges la page d'admin de l'imprimante via ton navigateur :
"http://adresse ip de ton imprimante"
Elle répond ?


----------

